# Newbie!



## wbm0009 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello guys! Ive been coming to the site for a while now trying to do a little research on products I was about to attain. These forums have helped me greatly with first hand experience of other members. Looking forward to being a more active member! I already have a problem with one of my orders and would like some advice on what to do about it. Thanks and happy lifting


----------



## brazey (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## jas101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome to the community. PM a rep about your order.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 23, 2014)

welcome


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Welcome brother. PM one of the reps from your source and let them know. Glad to have you here!*


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the board, brah. I'm a newbie here as well...


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey i'm a newb here too . everyone on here has been pretty helpful... so Welcome Bro!


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to IMF. Use the sub forum to get your posts up to ten then PM us with specific questions or start a thread for mass input. Great place to learn and grow man. Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------

